# I sit like this..



## jrm@ (Oct 13, 2013)

I decided I'm sitting too much and often like [post=234918]@curlythestoog's post shows[/post].  So, I decided to try standing for awhile, but these standing desks are too expensive.  My friend has a little workshop, so we spend about 20 minutes making a really simple one.  It took about a week to get used to standing and when I'm tired I will still sit.

Maybe this will inspire you to get off you butt.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you work at that when you sit?

There was a recent article by some known developer company where they bought everyone adjustable sit/stand desks. Everyone had to go through the initial getting used to standing more phase but, in the end, no one stands at their desk anymore. 

It appears that standing all day is just as bad as sitting. The real solution is to get up every 30-60 minutes and walk around a bit. Unfortunately, when I have to work on-site, some clients of mine look at me like I'm goofing off.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 13, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> How do you work at that when you sit?



I don't.  I'm lucky because there is a second desk to the left with a desktop and a chair and I just go back and forth.  A postdoc in our group liked the standing desk, so we build one for her as well.  The office she is in doesn't have an empty desk and she just has her laptop for standing.  When she gets tired she just flips the standing part back and sits at the normal desk.  Although, I think she is almost exclusively standing now, just because she prefers it.  Of course, this is not as nice as an adjustable desk, but it was the best we could do under the circumstances.  If we had more time and ingenuity, we would build some sort of mechanical (no motors or anything to plug in) adjustable desk.



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> There was a recent article by some known developer company where they bought everyone adjustable sit/stand desks. Everyone had to go through the initial getting used to standing more phase but, in the end, no one stands at their desk anymore.  It appears that standing all day is just as bad as sitting. The real solution is to get up every 30-60 minutes and walk around a bit. Unfortunately, when I have to work on-site, some clients of mine look at me like I'm goofing off.



I've been standing since January and I still like it.  When I'm standing, I tend to walk around more.  I find my self pacing when I have to think.  When I get tired I sit.  Perhaps the key is just moving around more, which I do more of now.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been meaning to hang a monitor from the wall, along with a flip-down shelf for a keyboard and mouse.  Maybe use a small computer as an SSH and X terminal to the desktop machine.  Come to think of it, I have a netbook with a broken panel that might be appropriate.  It could be PXE-booted to avoid the need for a drive.


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Oct 15, 2013)

My current employer has provided us(both support and engineering) with adjustable desks in every cubicle. A lot of people spend half of their working hours standing up, though I prefer to stand and roam around every 50-60 minutes of sitting. My back aches while standing for a long time in one position.

Regards.


----------



## tingo (Oct 18, 2013)

At work we have adjustable desks too. I don't work standing very often, maybe half a day every two weeks. A few colleagues of mine work standing all the time, but most just work sitting down. Still, it is nice to have the option, it is good for my back.


----------



## xavi (Oct 19, 2013)

Interestingly, the following article published this week claims that standing for just 3 hours a day whilst working adds up to the equivalent of running 10 marathons over the course of a year:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24532996

Regards,
xavi


----------



## spanglefox (Oct 19, 2013)

That is superb! May I have one please?:e

Standing up is far better for you. I recently read this article from the BBC on how much more calories standing up burns. Apparently equivalent to running 10 marathons in a year!


----------

